

Redis is Like a Party On Your Server - arrel
http://blog.togo.io/customer-highlight/redis-is-like-a-party-on-your-server/

======
pirateking
Love the analogy at the end, but how is this on the front page. I was hoping
for some technical information and got nothing.

------
pepve
Oh no, the happy part of the internet got in! Get this off the front page!

------
heretohelp
Yeah, uh, I love Redis too, but this is silly promotional fluff and nothing we
haven't heard before about Redis.

You people can't seriously disagree with me on this one can you? Is Redis-to-
Go a YC company or something?

~~~
arrel
Let's not mistake entertaining with fluffy. If you want benchmarks, redis.io
already has that pretty well covered. Everything I've read about redis made me
think of it as either a database or a replacement for memcache, but it's be
helpful to think about it as something more abstract. The scratchpad idea is
something I hadn't heard, and seemed worth sharing.

